# Golden State's Pietrus Apologizes to Team



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Golden State rookie Mickael Pietrus apologized Monday for criticizing his teammates and saying he wants out of his contract with the Warriors.

"If that hurt some people, I just want to excuse myself and I would enjoy if I would stay here," Pietrus said before the Warriors played San Antonio. "At least I got a chance to play in the NBA. I had a chance to get drafted by the Warriors. Sometimes some players get upset by the way they lost. That was my case and I'm very sorry about that."



Complete Story


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

I dont think that apology covers it, he went all out anti-warriors in that interview. I'd be surprised if the players and most importantly the front office forgives him for that.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> I dont think that apology covers it, he went all out anti-warriors in that interview. I'd be surprised if the players and most importantly the front office forgives him for that.


Give me a break. This guy is french and barely speaks a lick of english. On the Warriors broadcast they were saying that Pietrus had no idea that they would put all of this in the newspapers and all over the internet. He is not used to the media yet being a rookie.

"I'd be surprised if the players and most importantly the front office forgives him for that. "


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> Give me a break. This guy is french and barely speaks a lick of english. On the Warriors broadcast they were saying that Pietrus had no idea that they would put all of this in the newspapers and all over the internet. He is not used to the media yet being a rookie.
> 
> "I'd be surprised if the players and most importantly the front office forgives him for that. "


In France what players say to reports are not put in the papers they write for?

I think most people know if they are in an interview enviroment, the material will be used in some form.

-Petey


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> In France what players say to reports are not put in the papers they write for?
> ...


I have a hard time believing he knew the magnitude that his comes would cause. Whatever the case, to say that the organization and teamates will not forgive him for this is ludacris.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> I have a hard time believing he knew the magnitude that his comes would cause. Whatever the case, to say that the organization and teamates will not forgive him for this is ludacris.


I think in Europe if he had said the same things, it would be in the papers, it would be talked about... perhaps not as big a deal; but I think you're right. They will look past it because he is a talented young man. If he were a guy like DC whom has had an attitude for a while, he would be shipped out of town.

-Petey


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Okay I may have exagerrated on the point about the front office, but the players definatly at least look at him differently now. It's a rule, you dont use the media to talk against any player, especially teammates. You do it yourself.

About Pietrus not knowing about the media.. Pietrus was a star in France. A STAR. He was great over there, a known player, and I'm sure he got acquanted with the media during his time in France. Don't undermine his knowledge just because he's foriegn, he's not a little third-world country kid who grew up on a farm or anything. This kid's been around.


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

plz Pietrus was not a STAR... 
1-nobody cares about the PRO basketball in France...
2-he was not a leader in Pau-Orthez, just a young guy with good potentiel
3-he didn't talk a lot to the media.. 

Plus he talked to a French reporter, he didn't want everyboy know that in USA...but he forgot that media is Internatinal, he was upset and talked to much, it's a dumb comment but he will never do the same mistake again


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EuroScout</b>!
> plz Pietrus was not a STAR...
> 1-nobody cares about the PRO basketball in France...
> 2-he was not a leader in Pau-Orthez, just a young guy with good potentiel
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

wrong wrong wrong. First of all, his comments were taken way out of context. He was talking to Parker in a conversation and his comments were picked up by a reporter who overheard it. ESPN said that was the case and bashed the reporter for eavesdropping on a personal conversation with a friend and then reporting it like it was an interview. Reporters lose their jobs for that. Second of all, regardless of the circumstances, his comments have lit a fire underneath him and his teammates. They are doing everything he said they wouldnt do and have won 3 in a row. Like a man, he has stepped up and has probably the best defensive week of any player in the NBA this year. He has basically held Parker, McGrady and Francis in check this week. in the case of Francis, he basically eliminated him from the game. As for not being a star in France, well, I disagree. He would have been a starter on the french national team so I dont know what else he could do. But basketball isnt big there. But for the few basketball fans in france, Pietrus is a household name


----------



## joekostelnik (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't think Pietrus averaged 10ppg in France. Like others said, he was a young guy w/ lots of potential, but not a star by any means.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>joekostelnik</b>!
> I don't think Pietrus averaged 10ppg in France. Like others said, he was a young guy w/ lots of potential, but not a star by any means.


stats pietrus 2002/2003 in Pau-Orthez (France) :

11.4 pts 24 mn/game 48.7 fg% .401 %3PT (45-112 3pt) 75-100 FT.

Mickael Pietrus stats in France since 1999


----------



## joekostelnik (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the numbers. I was wrong, but still not a star.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

i dont know what everything on that page means, but I did catch this:

2000-01 : All Star de la LNB (Antibes) 
2001-02 : All Star de la LNB (Chalon/Saône) 
2002-03 : All Star de la LNB (Paris-Bercy) 

under what seems to be 'Individual Awards'

Maybe All Star means scrub in french, I dunno.


All I know is that I read an article once on how Pietrus was extremely nba ready because of his experience in France where he was a, and I believe they used this word, star.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

And we all believe you are wrong. Check your source.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

click the link above........... the link ballstorm posted

I mean, its not like Im making this stuff up...


----------



## Zelly (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi, I'm french and i live in France.

For Us, Mike Pietrus ix not really a STAR, he is very famous for his athletic performence and also for there performence at the french dunk contest.

But in France, there is not much player like Mike Pietrus.

If you want other information about him, ask me.


Bye


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelly</b>!
> Hi, I'm french and i live in France.
> 
> For Us, Mike Pietrus ix not really a STAR, he is very famous for his athletic performence and also for there performence at the french dunk contest.
> ...


There you go SKLB54, is that enough evidence for you? 

Thanks for the info Zelly.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> There you go SKLB54, is that enough evidence for you?





> As for not being a star in France, well, I disagree. He would have been a starter on the french national team so I dont know what else he could do. But basketball isnt big there. But for the few basketball fans in france, Pietrus is a household name


didnt you read rlucas's post? Pietrus = household name in France



> For Us, Mike Pietrus ix not really a STAR, he is very famous for his athletic performence and also for there performence at the french dunk contest.


So its 1 - 1 on the opinion of whether Pietrus was a star or not. But either way, its 2 - 0 if Pietrus was very famous. Also, the All star games dont hurt either. Cmon...

2000-01 : All Star de la LNB (Antibes) 
2001-02 : All Star de la LNB (Chalon/Saône) 
2002-03 : All Star de la LNB (Paris-Bercy) 




You act as if you've won this argument.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> 
> You act as if you've won this argument.


I have.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

hopefully your joking, you have won based on a few other member's opinions based on entirely no facts.

Prove to me your right


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> hopefully your joking, you have won based on a few other member's opinions based on entirely no facts.
> 
> Prove to me your right


This whole argument is based on opinions. The difference is, the majority is with me.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

2000-01 : All Star de la LNB (Antibes) 
2001-02 : All Star de la LNB (Chalon/Saône) 
2002-03 : All Star de la LNB (Paris-Bercy) 

He was going to be/or was on the French National Team*

that is fact

prove me wrong with your opinions

*= I thought he was, but according to this thread he was only 'going' to be on the team


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

no basketball player is a household name in France. But for people who know basketball, Pietrus is very well known in France. So technically you guys are either both wrong, or both right. Depends on the sample crowd. Basketball fans, yes. Everyone else, no.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Who cares, 

Bottom Line Jason Richardson Just became exepndable. Keep Dampier somehow and him and dunleavy and NVE can pick up the scoring load no problem. Murphy can help too.


This guy showed me a ton this season, he was the only pick I was skethcy about, now I think he not only warrants starter minutes but should be calling out his team.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Yeah i think Pietrus is a keeper, but i don't think that he makes Richardson expendable. NVE is a bust IMO. He was a great 6th man for a talented playoff team, but a reliable starter for GS he is not. I still believe that the trade for Jamison was a mistake.

I'm not sure if i really got the jist of the above arguement about Pietrus, but he is a good player with a load of upside. He's a future all-nba defensive player and is a terrific athlete who plays hard... HARD! If he was was an all-star in France 3 years in a row, that's pretty good credentials to me. Star, shmar. He's a baller, period.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> Yeah i think Pietrus is a keeper, but i don't think that he makes Richardson expendable. NVE is a bust IMO. He was a great 6th man for a talented playoff team, but a reliable starter for GS he is not. I still believe that the trade for Jamison was a mistake.
> 
> I'm not sure if i really got the jist of the above arguement about Pietrus, but he is a good player with a load of upside. He's a future all-nba defensive player and is a terrific athlete who plays hard... HARD! If he was was an all-star in France 3 years in a row, that's pretty good credentials to me. Star, shmar. He's a baller, period.


I like guys who defend better than guys who score, Pietrus does this, and flat out plays more a of team based game than anyone save Dunleavy. That's why I feel you can trade Richardson away to someone who might need him. 


Anyway, the gist of the above post: I am sold on Pietrus.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Also why do you feel NVE is a bust?


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry, i didnt mean your argument about Pietrus... i was referring to the arguement about Pietrus btwn the previous posters. 

And even tho i like Pietrus too, i like the fact that Richardson has been constantly improving his game. Richardson has been already doing what we all hope Pietrus will do in the future. He has improved his ball-handling and his shooting and his footwork. That shows me that he is willing to take advice and work at getting better. I'm convinced that he will up his game again next season because the evidence is already there. Like i said, i like Pietrus too. He shows alot of promise. But i won't dump Richardson for him at this point.

NVE... 10 year vet with bad knees. He won't be same again. Sure dumping Jamison and his contract (and Fortson) opened up cap space, but IMO we didnt get equal value for the trade. Jamison was worth more.


----------

